# Vcarve Pro to NCStudio



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi all

Newbie question alert

Ok after some issues installing NCStudio, I worked out that the driver for the PCI card is 32bit only. So a quick install of Win7 Pro 32bit and its up and running

so I moved on and installed the trial of VCarve Pro, great looking program, lots to learn. I opened the "sign" trial project and played around with the software for a while to get my head around it. Then exported it as a NCStudio file (forget the extension)

I set the perimeter cut as last, however in the NCStudio simulation it ran first, also there seems to be no break to change tools.

should I have exported each tool path separately?

any tips/tricks greatly appreciated

and quick one, rather than starting a new post, I have 1/2inch shank router cutters for a hand held router, can they be used in a CNC router?

cheers Riff


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

RiffRaff said:


> Hi all
> 
> Newbie question alert
> 
> ...


Can't help with your questions about NC Studio or V Carve Pro, have not used that software yet.

Don't know what cutters you refer to, but just about every cutter I have used in my hand routers I have used in my CNC and the other way around. Caution is needed when moving around hold any down clamps, to allow enough clearance avoiding a crash. After that it is just making dust. Good luck with your trials.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If you do not have an automatic tool changer then you need to save tool paths using different tools as separate files. In other words. one file for 1/4" bit, one file for V bit etc.


Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

You might find this thread interesting Riff. Mach3 vs NC-studio

Bill


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Morning CNCers

thankyou Gentlemen, as always quick and informative answers to questions that probably make your eyes roll

and just to keep that theme going, the link posted, and others when I googled it further all replace the BoB to install Mach3. has anyone tried/be able to use the NCStudio BoB with Mach3.

Cheers Riff


----------

